# Strictly Come Dancing starts Saturday



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Ok ladies, who is going to be watching this year?

10 of the line up have been named. The Line up so far is: former MP Anne Widdecombe, Patsy Kensit, Former Corrie star Tina O'Brien, Felicity Kendal (The Good Life), Gavin Henson (Wales rugby player), DJ Goldie, Destiny's Child singer Michelle Williams, Matt Baker (Countryfile presenter), Scott Maslen (Jack Branning - Eastenders) and Kara Tointon (Dawn Swan - Eastenders).  Not sure who the other 4 are or why they haven't been named. 

Cheryl Coles boyfriend has been lined up to be a one off guest judge. Other gossip is that it might be Bruces last series. He won't be doing the Sunday night result show as he is finding it too hard, he will be replaced by Claudia Winkleman. Claudia will still be hosting the It Takes Two during the week.

I'm going to have to Sky+ it as I prefer XFactor at the moment.


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Me! Me! Me! I will be watching    Or sky+ it as I too like X Factor. Alesha Dixon has been doing the TV rounds and she was saying that the celebrities don't know who their dancing partners are and all will be revealed on launch night.

I'm a bit sad that some of the regular professional dancers won't be in it this year (Matthew Cutler springs to mind   ) but think they are helping out with choreography and taking part in group dances....

It doesn't surprise me to hear that about our Brucie...he was a bit doddery in the last series.


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

Was going to watch it anyway but now you have said the Jack Branning is on it I'll definitely watch it.  I've also applied for tickets to go but its unlikely that I will get any


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

I can't wait!


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Soooo excited!!

Not sure how Goldie is still getting reality tv work   .

I'm putting my neck on the line & saying I think Scott or Tina will win


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Siobhan, I was thinking the same thing (unless they really can't dance!)


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Hmm.. Maybe not Tina afterall.

Poor old Anton always seems to pull the short straw. Who did he have last year?

The group dance was awful!


----------



## mojitomummy (Jun 17, 2008)

Why's Darren not dancing with lillia?


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Lilia decided not to return when they said she wouldn't be partnered with a celeb


----------



## mojitomummy (Jun 17, 2008)

But inthe end dance with pro and pro Darren wasn't with lillia but another pro.....


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

That's right. She was invited to be in the pro dances but not partnered with a celeb so she decided to not come back at all.


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Siobhan1 said:


> Poor old Anton always seems to pull the short straw. Who did he have last year?


Anton danced with Leila Rouass last year ;-)

I haven't watched it yet but got it on Sky+


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Don't forget SCD on *Friday* night


----------



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

hello!!  I dont have a favourite yet, there's so many new pro's I cant keep up   

sorry but i LOLed at anne widdacombe   

Is It Takes Two on this year? I dont get in from work til 7pm so have a feeling I miss it

would anyone be interested in a LIVE CHAT during Strictly this weekend?  It works for X Factor!  Let me know as I'd love to start it up x


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

I love strictly !!!

I'd be interested to know about a strictly chat night if your arranging one

xx


----------



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

That's good to hear, I may not be able to do it this weekend as may be away.

Is anyone else cringing with brucie this year?  Is it time for anton to take over next year?

Anyone got a fave yet?


----------



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

me too sft - he keeps being given odd partners (apart from laila) so i reckon he'd jump at the chance - plus he has previous from Through The Wall but lets not hold that against him x


----------

